# Anybody know anything about Vantage Guitars?



## lava (Jan 16, 2012)

I was in a music store recently, and saw a really interesting used guitar in near-mint condition. It was a Vantage 838 Dlx, and it had dot inlays that crossed from the right side to the left side of the fretboard, full binding all over, a Wilkinson trem, and a mix of beautiful woods in geometric patterns on the body. I had my 1.5 year old son in my hands, so I couldn't play it, but it was one of the coolest looking guitars I've seen in awhile. It's still there for $350. 

So is Vantage any good? Is that a good deal for that guitar? If I Google "Vantage 838 Dlx guitar" in any combination, I get nothing that remotely resembles it nor any info on the 838 model.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jan 16, 2012)

Those were made in Japan by the same company that later made Aria and Aria Pro II instruments. 

Not sure about that specific model at all. If it is a Japanese model it should be pretty nice.


----------



## lava (Jan 16, 2012)

Thanks Max,

I may try and take a pic of it. It's a very striking and beautiful guitar.


----------



## BucketheadRules (Jan 16, 2012)

I think they were sold mainly as a budget brand, similar to Westone and Electra, as well as Aria like Max says. 
That said, those 80s MIJ guitars are often gems. Would probably be worth picking up.

The more expensive models from those companies are pretty highly regarded.


----------



## Andromalia (Jan 16, 2012)

I remember them being visually attractive when I saw them in shops in the 90es but being a brand snob back then I never tried one. They were distinctly on the budget side but didn't look cheap. I seem to remember their basses more than their guitars though


----------



## BarefootServant101 (Feb 20, 2012)

I own a Vantage 838dlx. As far as the distributor told me it was an attempt to show that they could make something along the lines of the upmarket Ibanez guitars of that time which had the same type of wood inlays on the body. It is a well build guitar. I replaced the bridge PU with a Paf Pro I had lying around, put some locking tuners on it and changed the five way switch to a better one. It has a flattened D shape neck that is fast enough and the wilkinson works great. I would definitely give it a try, you might like it. And it's made in Korea not Japan.


----------



## Michael Mc (Dec 3, 2012)

Ah Vantage, i used to own one years back. Not exactly sure of the model, but it was a double cutaway, neck through with a flame maple top that was most likely a photo or super thin veneer. Mine sounded and played awful, after about 10 minutes on it your left hand would cramp up. That's just my experience, maybe it was the bottom of the barrel model or something.


----------



## BillNephew (Dec 3, 2012)

I used to have a Les Paul style Vantage that was made in Korea. It had a nice and beefy mahogany body with a natural gloss finish with black hardware and no pickguard. It was a cool little guitar. I put a set of sperzel trim-lok on it with a Duncan distortion in the bridge and it was a nice gem. Those 80s MIK and MIJ guitars are pretty intriguing. I still have my Dean Hollywood Z that I'm going to refret after putting a legitimate Kahler Flyer in it to replace the crappy Accutune bridge that was in it originally.


----------

